# 20 Gauge??



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone on here hunted and killed coyotes w/ a 20 gauge? I would be using 3" mags in the biggest shot size I can get, from a full choke. The shots would be w/in 30 yards. I appreciate the input. Thanks, and good huntin'


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2014)

Yep...sure have. I was using 3" #4 buck out of a Remington express mag 870 in youth size. Does the trick within 40 yards. I was using a full HS Strut ported choke. Do it up, it will work.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Yea, you should have no problem taking down a coyote at 30 yards with a 20 gauge. You might be surprised what the pattern looks like at that distance with a full choke. You could take a couple large pieces of cardboard or paper and pattern several different loads to find out which one your shotgun really prefers.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't find 3" 4 buck in 20ga anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

Maybe it was #3 buck...i dunno...been a long time since I used a shotty for the yapdogs. Sorry if I mis-posted wrong info.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not saying it doesn't exist. I just can't find it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

it does exist

i know bacause i see the empty slots for it when i go looking for 20 ga ammo


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

I can find 2 3/4" #3 BS everywhere on line, but like you said, I don't see the 3" #4's anymore.....interesting.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

short204 said:


> I can find 2 3/4" #3 BS everywhere on line, but like you said, I don't see the 3" #4's anymore.....interesting.....


Same here.


----------

